
Simple HTTP post to send an SMS with an SMS API - TeresaGF
http://www.nexmo.com/documentation/index.html#txt
======
democracy
What exactly shall I be looking at? Every SMS provider has
REST/XML/JSON/whatever service...

~~~
ktsmith
The submitter account looks a lot like spam to me. No comments, short
existence on the site, a few random submissions and everything else about
nexmo. Which is likely why linking to one specific portion of the API doesn't
make a lot of sense. There are several submitted articles like that linking
into a subset of the API, probably to get around the dupe link checker.

------
listic
Is this considered cheap? (the lowest I could find is 0.0110 EUR per outbound
SMS) I never bought SMS in bulk, but a certain service that charged for
informational SMS sent out to clients charged me more than 2x cheaper. Their
business was not selling SMS and I never saw the rates though.

~~~
v21
And when I search for UK connections, that cheap quoted price is via Manx
Telecom, not direct-to-carrier (which is, as they say, more reliable). I'd
assume their inbound VMNs are, too (which means some networks would get hit
with International rates).

There's other complications that they don't seem to handle that well (Text
encoding! Bulk sending!). But they may have some luck - their website is easy
on the eye, their APIs look sane, and the pricing isn't so bad.

~~~
teljamou
thanks for feedback! very well appreciated. Can you elaborate how we can
improve on text encoding handling? For bulk sending, we consider ourselves a
pure API and don't want to offer software tools to send bulk campaigns.
However, our developer community is active building tools and mashups on top
of our API for things like campaign management tools.

~~~
v21
I'm not suggesting that you offer management tools, but an addition to your
API that allows for specifying multiple recipients for a single message would
probably be quite popular. It would also reduce your server load, as you would
receive far fewer requests. Of course, this complicates sending back the
status of the message, and with large volumes you probably have carrier-side
rate limiting, so it would probably be asynchronous. Many sighs. But probably
worth building at some point, for those that don't want to use SMPP.

As far as text encoding - it's a hideous world, and I'm glad to forget the
details. But you should probably give a link on your documentation to the
GSM03.38 character set, and specify what happens if you include something that
isn't on it, for a start. And maybe provide optional support for non-GSM03.38
encodings.

------
geuis
Lots of countries other than the US supported. I like the idea of the service,
but the US needs to be supported as a base-line.

~~~
TeresaGF
Thanks! We are working on US reach and we hope to have it ready at the end of
June or beginning or July. We will post updates in Twitter @Nexmo and of
course in our website.

------
mattvot
I'm so impressed with this. Took 1 minuite from signup (FREE CREDIT) to
receiving a SMS to my phone from a PHP script on my laptop. Cool

------
erikig
Anyone know an MMS provider in the US with a similar API (nice, clean and
cheap) that works in 2 directions - i.e Mobile Originated (MO) & Mobile
Terminated (MT)?

(I might as well ask this here :^)

~~~
teljamou
Hey there, I heard mBlox has an MMS gateway in the US, but not sure about the
easy of access. PM me if needed so that I introduce you. I used to work there.

